# Wax Scraper Alternatives???



## agaysnowmo (Jul 15, 2014)

Hey Im GNU to this forum and I want to know if I could use plexiglass/acrylic panels I bought at lowes (which they cut precisely to my liking) for 3 bucks (made 3 scrapers). The edges are pretty sharp and I could resharpen them with a bastard file setup and a razor blade. I thought this would be a miracle alternative as opposed to an 8 dollar (price at all of my local shops) decent quality scraper. Any thoughts?:thumbsup:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

agaysnowmo said:


> Hey Im GNU to this forum and I want to know if I could use plexiglass/acrylic panels I bought at lowes (which they cut precisely to my liking) for 3 bucks (made 3 scrapers). The edges are pretty sharp and I could resharpen them with a bastard file setup and a razor blade. I thought this would be a miracle alternative as opposed to an 8 dollar (price at all of my local shops) decent quality scraper. Any thoughts?:thumbsup:


Tried to use your panels? If it's stiff and hard it's good


----------



## agaysnowmo (Jul 15, 2014)

Manicmouse said:


> Tried to use your panels? If it's stiff and hard it's good


Yeah really stiff and hard, but I thought long and hard about how to sharpen it, it was truly a boner, but I figured a file and a razor blade would do the trick. Any other suggestions?


----------



## agaysnowmo (Jul 15, 2014)

linvillegorge said:


>


I've heard that using those could concave/convex your base if to much oressure is applied in the middle/corners. Any thoughts?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

agaysnowmo said:


> I've heard that using those could concave/convex your base if to much oressure is applied in the middle/corners. Any thoughts?


you only use enough pressure to get wax, not plastic.

a metal tool works really well but you have to have the sense to not destroy the bottom of your board because you certainly can.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

You can get stainless steel taping knives in sizes up to 20".


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

round those edges off and you are good to go.


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

Any free plastic rectangular ice scraper from any car part store does the job just fine...


----------



## agaysnowmo (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks guys!:laugh:


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

I'd rather not to use it. I tried it and scratched my base.


----------



## agaysnowmo (Jul 15, 2014)

cookiedog said:


> I'd rather not to use it. I tried it and scratched my base.


I've already used the acrylic panels instead of the metal (I use that for ptex only) and it works like a charm for my purpose.


----------

